# 2Cats Looking for a loving new Home



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,

Hoping someone will be able to help me, im looking for a home for my 2 cats to go to, some info on them:

Living in Birmingham but can travel to new home.

Both are neutered males approx 5yrs old(i forget what year we got them im sure its 2010) 

They are both from same litter never been apart

Both indoor cats never been outside(would prefer someone who could continue to keep both an keep them indoors if they are near any built up areas)
one is a tabby(J.D) the other is black(Turkey).
J.D loves to be around people most of the time, Turkey is happy on his own but loves his belly rubbed an a made a fuss of, he comes to his name.

Love to play an look out of windows.

Not very nervous around new people, very loving, they like to play a bit of ruff an tumble with each other at times but very close to each other. Been around med sized yorkie dog with no problems but never been around any other cats or dogs.

we will be moving soon before the end of may so a good home will be needed ASAP.
will come with a med sized activity center(if wanted)/bag of Iams bag of food and 2 cat boxes.

If anyone is interested please message me 
Thank you.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is there any reason you cant take them with you?


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Wrong time of year for cat rehoming, its kitten season and the rescues/sanctuaries are getting full but might be worth a try, they may post for you doing a direct rehome...what part of Brum are you?


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

A couple of pictures of them


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

well there are a few reasons, cannot take them to our next home as they dont allow pets, my husbands job role now means we will be moving about off an on an will be moving out of the Uk possibly aswell.
Finances are not great.
ive asked everyone i actually know including family an none can take them.
i really do not want to take them to any rescues or places like PDSA or Celia hammond/RSPCA. i want them to go straight to a home.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

saff14 said:


> well there are a few reasons, cannot take them to our next home as they dont allow pets, my husbands job role now means we will be moving about off an on an will be moving out of the Uk possibly aswell.
> Finances are not great.
> ive asked everyone i actually know including family an none can take them.
> i really do not want to take them to any rescues or places like PDSA or Celia hammond/RSPCA. i want them to go straight to a home.


Chances are the rescues won't take them but they may advertise them for you, this is called direct rehoming....check the link, it explains it better

Cat Adoption: Direct Rehoming

Many rescues have facebook pages so they can reach an awful lot of people. Thats why I asked where in Brum you are so I could suggest a few local to you.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Please don't take to RSPCA, they will almost certainly be pts. A very sad situation that you are having to re-home.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sally is in Wolverhampton. I think she is probably to bursting point with strays and kittens but might be able to assist or point you in the right direction:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats/610309825673191?fref=ts


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you very much, im in perry barr.

no i wont be taking them to rspca or anywhere similar where they will either be put down or left in small box all day on show everyday till they get a home.

hopefully someone will see this an the ball will start moving for them in the simplest an non stressfull path possible


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I know CPL do direct rehomes but you would have to ask the others, i'm not au fait with North Brum so heres a link to all listed on cat chat

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in the West Midlands

Give them all a ring and ask them if they would help you do a direct rehoming, if you read my earlier link you will see that the cats stay with you until a suitable home is found. They never go into a sanctuary (not all sanctuaries are created equal though so please bear that in mind)


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

i have emailed the lady at the arc ashmore rescue so hopefully she could help, its so important to me that my cats get a good an caring middle home before going onto a forever home.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

If Sally is unable to help herself I'm sure she can recommend people and places to you - good luck x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Your cats look gorgeous!  It must be very sad for you to have to part with them.  If Sally (at The ARC) is able to take them, or help you find them a good home, your cats will have definitely have fallen on their feet.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I have spoken to saff14 today and I am starting to sort somewhere for her two gorgeous cats. We are full right now but I will start looking for a direct rehome which will include a homecheck and also i'll be in touch with my other rescue friends around the country to see if they have space at all. If neither of these work out I should hopefully have space for them here by the time they need to leave saff14


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news, thanks again as always for being so kind and helpful Sally xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

A home check is being organised and hopefully these two gorgeous boys will have found their new forever home  
saff14 is extremely grateful but obviously heartbroken too - reality has just hit home and this is most definitely the hardest decision that so many people have to make. I'll make sure that they will only go to the best home and i've also told saff14 that I will get the new owner to sign one of my adoption forms which means they will both have rescue back up for the rest of their lives - meaning if something happens in the future the cats will come back to me x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's great news! Thanks for the update


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That sounds brilliant, I'm sure saff14 is most grateful and relieved though it's a terrible wrench for her.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Unfortunately the home fell through so we are back to square one  plus the date has been moved forward to 1st May so I am trying desperately to find somewheref or them. I won't give up and will do my very very best - things normally work out so hopefully they will this time too


----------

